# Furry Inflation Discord Server, anybody?



## Matt the Terrier (Jan 7, 2019)

I wasn't sure where to put this thread. General Discussion didn't seem like the right place to post this, so I'll take a swing in the dark and post it here.

I'm sure somebody's already beat me to the punch, but I have been thinking about starting a Discord server for inflatea-furries, furry inflation fans, what have you. Anybody here interested? I haven't created the server yet, because I wanted to see if anybody was interested first.

Yes, I will make a channel on the server for role-playing, I am all for doing that. It won't be strictly SFW, but I would kindly ask that those of you who join or are interested in joining please show respect to other people on the server. Arguments can and do happen sometimes, but I will have zero tolerance towards trolls.

Alternatively if nobody is interested in joining my server, if you know of any furry inflation servers that you are part of, I wouldn't mind a recommendation.


----------



## chamalgamation (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm looking for a new server! I'm new here ^^


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jan 8, 2019)

chamalgamation said:


> I'm looking for a new server! I'm new here ^^



Are you now? Owo


----------



## chamalgamation (Jan 8, 2019)

yes!!  you can DM me


----------



## Ddraig Prendergast (Jan 8, 2019)

I would be interested as well.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jan 11, 2019)

Any other interested parties?


----------



## GummyDogz (Jan 11, 2019)

Matt the Terrier said:


> Are you now? Owo


I am new too!!


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jan 11, 2019)

GummyDogz said:


> I am new too!!


Oh? Are you interested in joining my furry inflation server too? OwO


----------



## GummyDogz (Jan 11, 2019)

Matt the Terrier said:


> Oh? Are you interested in joining my furry inflation server too? OwO


Inflation?


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jan 12, 2019)

GummyDogz said:


> Inflation?


Yes, that's what the server revolves around.


----------



## GummyDogz (Jan 12, 2019)

Matt the Terrier said:


> Yes, that's what the server revolves around.


What's that


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jan 12, 2019)

GummyDogz said:


> What's that



It's a thing, like where characters swell up and turn into giant balloons or blueberries (think Willy Wonka) or whatever. It's a thing. Furries enjoy it, some furries enjoy making artwork of it, and some furries enjoy role-playing with it because they think it's cute.

If that doesn't sound like your cup of tea, I could just add you on Discord and we could chat over there about furry stuff.


----------



## LaysDragon (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm interested here ^w^


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Feb 9, 2019)

LaysDragon said:


> I'm interested here ^w^


Well, it looks like you've joined XD


----------



## TimwithanO (May 5, 2019)

Post the discord link, pal. I'm interested too


----------



## Matt the Terrier (May 13, 2019)

Please, my friend, come on in! And still room for more! The more the Terrier-, wait _hang on_. X3


----------



## Legend Dragon-fox (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm interested


----------



## spike-the-flof (Feb 18, 2021)

heyo, I know this request was from a year ago, but I’m interested.
If the discord server still exists, i’d love to join it!


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Feb 21, 2021)

The server no longer exists, and I'm trying to distance myself from inflation. Sorry =/


----------

